# No water to dispenser or ice maker



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> We have a 2 1/2 year old Fridgidaire side by side


Model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html Some model# helps.



> No water to water dispenser in front door of fridge, and no water going into ice maker.


Did they quit at the same time? Water has been confirmed comming into the fill valve(s) at the refrigerator? Ice dispensor still comes on?

jeff.


----------



## Shannicole (May 9, 2008)

*Replies to Jeff1*

The model #: FRS26LF7DSR

The ice maker still comes on (we have it turned off right now, because it made a couple very tiny ice cubes...). If you hold the water dispenser on for quite a while, you will get a little trickle of water??

Water is coming into the fill valve at the back of the fridge at 30 psi.

Thanks!


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> FRS26LF7DSR


Eeeeck, water and ice with diodes in the circuit....can be difficult to check/diagnose.



> The ice maker still comes on


Good.



> we have it turned off right now, because it made a couple very tiny ice cubes...). If you hold the water dispenser on for quite a while, you will get a little trickle of water


Kinda -sounds- more like poor/low/restricted water pressure!
Clogged/tired filter, kinked line, clogged fill valve, bad fill valve, filter bypass would be prime suspects.



> Water is coming into the fill valve at the back of the fridge at 30 psi


You hope. -Sounds- like you are getting power to the fill valves when someone holds a glass to the water paddle, need to check water in and through the fill valves to see where that pressure is lost.

jeff.


----------



## Shannicole (May 9, 2008)

*Fixed!! We have ice in AZ!*

Thanks for your replies. We discovered it was the solinoid at the back of the fridge. So, my husband bought a new part at Lowe's, hooked it up, and the water is now flowing fine.

Great!


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Thankx for the update 

jeff.


----------

